# Budgie poops runny at night



## bam (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi! Like most budgie owners, I'm going through that phase where I'm concerned about my budgie's poops. A little background:
*Name*: Chicken
*Age*: ~11 months old
*Gender*: female
*Diet*: A mix of seeds (Grandmix Cocorite, if relevant, it's a mix of mostly seeds and pellets) and pellets (Harrisons High Potency Superfine) and veggies (mostly carrot since she loves it)

For about 2 weeks now, she's been having these really runny poops at night and then seems to mostly go back to normal during the day. I'm saying mostly because sometimes her urates sometimes come out straight liquid and the solid matter is also watery (tho I suspect this has to do with when she eats veggies).

Her diet and behavior has not changed in the slightest before or after this started happening. She's being her usual self, chirping, playing, shredding and of course screaming for no reason whatseoever 

Has anyone else experienced this? Are there any remedies?

Here's a pic of her night poops:


http://imgur.com/tTTWoeb


Oh, and how could I forget! Here's a picture of Chicken sleeping on a carrot 


http://imgur.com/BcKKluK


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Is Chicken the only budgie you have or do you have others?
If you have additional birds, do you have them separated by gender to prevent breeding?*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Chicken is obviously in condition right now.
Have you considered reducing her daylight hours to no more than 8, rearranging her cage frequently (and moving it into a different room if possible) and limiting the amount of protein in her diet to bring her out of condition?

The fact that she is sometimes having only liquid droppings is disturbing.*
*Polyuria in Budgies*

*Have you taken her to an Avian Vet?*
*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee has given you excellent advice and resources! 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Best wishes! 👋


----------

